# Setting up pet service business - books to read



## spaniel07 (May 3, 2012)

Hi,

In the process of starting my Dog Walking pet service business, have done lots of research on the web.

Any suggestions for a book that I can read for more advise?

Thanks
A


----------



## missmuttsuk (Jun 1, 2012)

Hello!! 
One i swear by is Pet sitting Business by Fiona Mackenzie! It covers everything for any pet service business  Good Luck


----------

